# Entitled skier freaks out



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is the exact same type of guy that would be suing the shit out of a mountain for the slightest reason. 

I wish someone would've just cold cocked his ass.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

guy is a dumbass and has no clue to avy awareness...give him access and let him bury is dumb ass and leave him till he thaws.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if we were living in a just society i would already have murdered that silly fellow for his transgressions whilst driving an automobile.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I wish I could say these kinds of guys were once in a blue moon rare, but the attitude is more common than any of us would like when you get to premiere resorts. There are a lot of entitled people out there in the mountains at resorts who work well paying white collar jobs, drive expensive vehicles (usually poorly, too ), and are used to looking down their noses at people who work or serve people for a living. Personally I come to the mountains to escape that kind of noise down in the city, and it's too bad when it follows people up there.

The other stupid part about this is that the guy should have at least some knowledge of avalanches and snow safety if he's comfortable enough and insistent on riding this kind of extreme terrain. If he's skilled enough to go, he should be smart enough to know. *shakes head*


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

destroy said:


> I wish I could say these kinds of guys were once in a blue moon rare, but the attitude is more common than any of us would like when you get to premiere resorts. There are a lot of entitled people out there in the mountains at resorts who work well paying white collar jobs, drive expensive vehicles (usually poorly, too ), and are used to looking down their noses at people who work or serve people for a living. Personally I come to the mountains to escape that kind of noise down in the city, and it's too bad when it follows people up there.
> 
> The other stupid part about this is that the guy should have at least some knowledge of avalanches and snow safety if he's comfortable enough and insistent on riding this kind of extreme terrain. If he's skilled enough to go, he should be smart enough to know. *shakes head*


Yeah, that type of douche is one thing that I don't miss about riding the big name mountains.

Let's be honest, he was almost certainly gonna pizza/french fry his way down anyway.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> if we were living in a just society i would already have murdered that silly fellow for his transgressions whilst driving an automobile.



There were some scumbags who were fucking with our spot at a show one of my old bands did. My choice words to describe them was "those are the kind of people I'd like to see rolling over the hood of my car."


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205739847514055&fref=nf
> 
> This occurred at 3pm


this can happen to a snowboarder also.

the staff should have just called out the manager and alerted security. The rent-a-cops can call the real cops if needed.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I worked in a job once where I dealt with people like that from time to time. We had a simple solution when people blew up, ask them to leave 3 times and if they don't, call the police. May seem a bit extreme, and not as tough as getting into physical violence, but it is the safest for all parties, especially the innocent bystanders, and honestly, once the police were on the way people rarely stuck around.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

That wasn't even worth watching the whole thing to listen to more of him whine & cry. And over a _single_ limitation on a $50 ticket???? (…try paying $45 for 300' vert & 1/4 mile max runs!) :eyetwitch2: Entitled,..? Maybe,.. But he is most definitely a "Cryin' Whiny Little Bitch!" Any wunder he's there solo?? :facepalm1: :finger1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

$52 is actually very reasonable for a lift ticket these days


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

This is the exact type of people when they were young would get mad at their parents when they got them the wrong Christmas gifts.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

deagol said:


> $52 is actually very reasonable for a lift ticket these days


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Let's be honest, he was almost certainly gonna pizza/french fry his way down anyway.


He'd probably french fry when he was supposed to pizza and nearly kill himself.

Also it's clearly stated on their website:

Ridge Terrain

Skiers and snowboarders who wish to ski ridge terrain, which includes all runs off the Schlasman lift, must have an avalanche transceiver (457 khz). 
http://bridgerbowl.com/mountain-and-town/mountain-info


And the entire lift and area is shaded purple on the trail map noting restricted access. No idea how this guy missed it. What an egghead.
http://bridgerbowl.com/mountain-and-town/ski-area-trail-map


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

a-hole is Entitled to a knuckle sandwich, that's about it


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

deagol said:


> $52 is actually very reasonable for a lift ticket these days


ditto

dude, is an ass hat.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope that video goes viral and it ends up fucking up his life somehow. What an asshole.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

camera man peeping around the pillar had me dying:laughat2:

what an asshole tho.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> camera man peeping around the pillar had me dying:laughat2:
> 
> what an asshole tho.


If you read back in her Facebook comments, the grown daughter or wife of the ass chases her around the lodge trying to take her camera for filming. I hope this guy gets outed very publicly.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am sure dude's name is going to get out there. Should be interesting to see what sort of lawsuit he tries to file. Whattadouche...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Holy shit - that is a grown ass man acting like a little brat.  I would be MORTIFIED if I was on the trip with that guy. I would tell him to go fuck himself then take that $52 lift ticket up on the mountain and ride all the other wonderful terrain. WOW.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Spokesperson for cunts worldwide.

Cunt is such a gratifying word, like fuck, especially when given life.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

"Tell them to watch what they're selling" lol. And to top it off some girl is trying to run down the person filming like a rhino...people are fucking looney tunes.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Guy SHOULD show interest that the resort is making sure that their patrons are going out of bounds in a safe manner, but I guess $52 is $52 to him. Even though it is clearly stated that the region does require one to wear a transceiver...life is tough, but even tougher when you're stupid...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Time for the remix.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

How long until the auto-tuned version comes out?


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a lot of common friends with that woman on FB. Haha

Dude lost control! I couldn't imagine being there with him. I'm sure this video will be a major pain in his ass, which is good


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

How could you possibly ever know you needed a peep? smfh

Ski Area Trail Map | Bridger Bowl Ski Area - Bozeman, MT


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Was so bad I actually thought it may have been staged.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone remember the movie Ski Patrol? Me thinks the brat that wanted a hot dog grew up! Someone needs to find that scene and morph it and this dude into a before and after


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Ski Patrol was fuckin awesome! I want a rocket powered snowboard.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

That guy is an embarrassment to humanity by the way.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> Ski Patrol was fuckin awesome! I want a rocket powered snowboard.


Haha, I know, right! I literally learned how to snowboard by watching Suicide and the other guys - I had no internet, and it was the only footage of snowboarders I could find at the time. So I just watched that scene over and over in '91


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

cbrenthus said:


> Haha, I know, right! I literally learned how to snowboard by watching Suicide and the other guys - I had no internet, and it was the only footage of snowboarders I could find at the time. So I just watched that scene over and over in '91


I did the same with the intro to "A View To a Kill". That totally hyped me on snowboarding.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

What an idiot.

Still a little confused though - was the guy trying to get his money back (and essentially scam the mountain) b/c a liftie/patroller did not let him on the lift or was his ticket clipped for riding Schlasmans without a transceiver/probe?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> What an idiot.
> 
> Still a little confused though - was the guy trying to get his money back (and essentially scam the mountain) b/c a liftie/patroller did not let him on the lift or was his ticket clipped for riding Schlasmans without a transceiver/probe?


You can't get on the lift without a beacon. He went back at 3pm after riding all day and threw his temper tantrum.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> You can't get on the lift without a beacon. He went back at 3pm after riding all day and threw his temper tantrum.


I wonder if he found out early he couldn't ride the lift, then skied all day, then threw a fit. Or if it was his last run or something and went straight down the mountain to bitch. I'm hoping the former because then it makes him an ever larger asshole.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

madmax said:


> I wonder if he found out early he couldn't ride the lift, then skied all day, then threw a fit. Or if it was his last run or something and went straight down the mountain to bitch. I'm hoping the former because then it makes him an ever larger asshole.


Only his daughter, the one that chased the camera holder around, knows the answer to this.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Only his daughter, the one that chased the camera holder around, knows the answer to this.


At one point he does yell that he wants a refund for the 3 tickets he purchased. So there is a mystery person out there who knows the truth as well........

Hilarious when she's trying to get her to stop filming - probably because at that point she wants to die from embarrassment and knows that it going viral could be a baaaaaaaaaaad thing for her dear old dad. :finger1:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

madmax said:


> At one point he does yell that he wants a refund for the 3 tickets he purchased. So there is a mystery person out there who knows the truth as well........
> 
> Hilarious when she's trying to get her to stop filming - probably because at that point she wants to die from embarrassment and knows that it going viral could be a baaaaaaaaaaad thing for her dear old dad. :finger1:


Well I've been following this a bit and there's still no confirmed id of the asshole unfortunately. The wife is prob hiding in the car. Embarrassed to even be seen with this douche.


----------

